# desk distraction



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm writing my very last paper for my undergrad career...which I have successfully put-off until the night before it is due (as per usual).  It feels crazy to know that at noon tomorrow, this university owes me a degree :stun:  

Anyway, I haven't felt much like shooting lately...stressed with school and knowing I should be busy doing something productive.  But since oleg asked me to make him cry tears of amazement i give to you: my desk.  If the sight of being buried in research about the sociological significance of hair and hair imagery in literature by contemporary Black women writers doesn't make you weep then....then....ok.

















my study buddy (and dusty keyboard):






is anyone's desk this depressing?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 4, 2007)

heres mine....


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

wow...i can tell you're chatting up someone awesome.  seriously--a pirate? super cool.


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 4, 2007)

My 'real' desk:






And then where I do all my stuff... (aka, my bed).


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 4, 2007)

can i have one of your SD cards emma?


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

whoa..it's weird to see my face on someones computer screen hehe (cute ipod btw emma)


----------



## loser101 (Jun 4, 2007)

nabero said:


> whoa..it's weird to see my face on someones computer screen hehe (cute ipod btw emma)



creepy ain't it........


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

loser101 said:


> creepy ain't it........




so's your face...


OOOoooooOOOooooo


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 4, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> can i have one of your SD cards emma?


No! *grabs all 5 of them and hides them*
Haha, just kidding, of course. *hands them out* 



			
				nabero said:
			
		

> whoa..it's weird to see my face on someones computer screen hehe (cute ipod btw emma)


Thank you! And yes, I knew it would be weird, that's why I left that window open...


----------



## EBphotography (Jun 4, 2007)

nabero said:


> so's your face...
> 
> 
> OOOoooooOOOooooo



that is the number 1 phrase in school at the moment. So bad in fact, that my spanish teacher dishes out a detention to anyone that says it.


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 4, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> that is the number 1 phrase in school at the moment. So bad in fact, that my spanish teacher dishes out a detention to anyone that says it.



Here it's 'your mom', and sometimes 'your face', too. Gahh, they both bug me so incredibly much. :er:


----------



## EBphotography (Jun 4, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Here it's 'your mom', and sometimes 'your face', too. Gahh, they both bug me so incredibly much. :er:



I'm guilty of both occasionally.  My most popular though is "Thats what she said. Bow chicka bow wow."


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

*&#@$^ 

many hours later, and my desk still looks the same  ale::study:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 4, 2007)

i'm scheduling an intervention for you natalie. you know why.....


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> i'm scheduling an intervention for you natalie. you know why.....




do i know why?  




.....:crazy:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 4, 2007)

hehe, we spoke earlier. like i said, denial is the first stage of recovery


----------



## nabero (Jun 4, 2007)

you're a butthead.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 4, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> My 'real' desk:


 
Aaaaawwwwwww! A pink iPoD, how cute :hugs:


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

well c'mon chris...show us your desk


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 5, 2007)

haha, she really loves the desks... you have 700 posts natalie!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

I could do that, but then I'd have to kill you! :hug::


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

chicken


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

No, the killing you bit is quite easy, it's the hiding the bodies I always have trouble with... 

No cameras allowed in the work place strictly speaking , but maybe later...


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

you're in the work place now?  oooh i forget you're in the magic kingdom...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

Yep, it's currently 09:30 on virtual Thursday (we work Sat-Wed, 07:00-16:00, no lunch break)


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> No, the killing you bit is quite easy, it's the hiding the bodies I always have trouble with...



Oh my gosh, I know, I've already run out of hiding places for these bodies... I've tried the garage, the trunk by the foot of my bed, the freezer.... any ideas? :meh:

(And yes, I DO have a pink ipod. Well, no, it's a case. That refuses to come off. :mrgreen


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

so um...bodies, eh? huh...well...err...toodles! :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^ Hmmm,your last post was at ~3 am. my time, and it's now ~8 am my time and you're still marked as online, Nabero. Did you get any sleep, or were you up all night?  You're almost done, hang in there!!  We want a celebratory post on this thread once the paper has been handed in and YOU'RE DONE!!!


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

I closed my little eyes at 5:15am. And woke up at 7am to edit it.  That paper is now on its little digital way to my professor's inbox.  No more drafts of "Pulling from the Root: Hair Imagery in _Sarah Phillips_"!!!! 

I have one exam today from 10-12...but I'm not worried about it (going to wing-it actually).  Some tea and a muffin and it'll be just like I got more than an hour and fourty-five minutes of sleep last night! :crazy:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

nabero said:


> "Pulling from the Root: Hair Imagery in _Sarah Phillips_"!!!!


 
What on earth are you trying to qualify in - perhaps more pertinant in view of its impending completion, what are you wanting to do career wise (you have to convince me that ^^^ is relevant in some way  )?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 5, 2007)

ha, i was kinda wondering that too....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

You wanted a desk...







I have others, but they'll have to wait a little while till I get back to the villa

Actually that doesn't look too bad considering it came off my Nokia


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 5, 2007)

cool.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 5, 2007)

I have been too... How's your dad's hand ^^^


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> cool.


 
Yeah, the only things missing are the bloody shackles! :er:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

You want desks? I have desks...






In the study







In my music room


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> What on earth are you trying to qualify in - perhaps more pertinant in view of its impending completion, what are you wanting to do career wise (you have to convince me that ^^^ is relevant in some way  )?




I'm an English major   I'm planning on going to grad school for English and writing, maybe teaching...


I'M DOOOOOONE!


Oh...and I'm enjoying that you have stuffed toys on all your desks


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> I have been too... How's your dad's hand ^^^



He's recovering


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats, Nabero!!!!!!!!!! Hope you go out and celebrate in style.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris - there's an Eeyore theme developing with those desk pics...what's the significance??  (And is that a penguin on a card in the study??!!)


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 5, 2007)

I would post a shot of my desk but I don't want to put you lot to shame, mines a bigger mess than any of them!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Chris - there's an Eeyore theme developing with those desk pics...what's the significance??


 
Yes, it's true, there is an Eeyore theme going on. That's because we play host to the world's only known Eeyore Rescue Centre. It's a tough task, but someone needs to do it and try to cheer the poor little blighters up. I can post my PayPal account details if anyone would like to make a small donation - it's all gratefully received. Actually, if the music room shot was a little wider to the right, you'd find there's another one there too. Perhaps I should gather all the Arabian race together for a group shot some time.








Antarctican said:


> (And is that a penguin on a card in the study??!!)


 
No unfortunate (4U) to say, it's actually a hedgehog. Anne-Marie makes a lot of greetings cards (of which I am the grateful recipient of many) in her spare time when not studying for her law degree - that's her in the blurry photo behind next to our Summer Ball tickets.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 5, 2007)

She _makes_ those?? They're fantastic!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> You want desks? I have desks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do you work with pro tools? That looks like a 10 track digital recorder, but I'm not sure. Is the teal guitar a Fender Statocaster or a knock off brand? <--- To rephrase the question... What brand is both guitars? How long have you played/recorded you own songs?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

It's amazing to think what you can do with an old Fairy bottle and a length of Val's knicker elastic isn't it (the Brits will understand that - sorry Rest of World).

The basic design shapes come from rubber ink stamps, hand coloured and with the lettering added, but that's as much as I know of the art form. From what I can gather, many people your side of the pond are really into it - don't ever go to a forum for card makers - v. v. weird places indeed. The scariest part is that most of them seem to have a digi cam,


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> Do you work with pro tools? That looks like a 10 track digital recorder, but I'm not sure. Is the teal guitar a Fender Statocaster or a knock off brand? <--- To rephrase the question... What brand is both guitars? How long have you played/recorded you own songs?


 
Never worked with Pro Tools, too expensive. I use Sonar 6 on the PC tucked away at the back there. What you perceive to be a 10 track is actually a cheap Behringer analogue mixer that I use as a front end to the PC soundcard. The teal coloured guitar is indeed a Fender Strat (the Lonestar model). The other is a Tokai DC II, which is a very high quality simulation of something Gibson make or used to make. I've been playing for about 25 years, but don't let that fool you into thinking I'm much past the enthusiastic amateur stage. I don't tend to record much, because I side track myself repeatedly by just playing the guitar. Beleive it or not though I have got a very small contribution on a CD that was released about 4 years back - I contributed some claps, backing vox and a section of guitar - the song writer wisely buried them deep if not below the mix. Amazing what you can do over the internet by swapping a few files.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

We need more desks - I seem to have taken over...


----------



## WDodd (Jun 5, 2007)

My desk at school. I will be a senior at the University of Toledo here in the fall. (Computer Engineering...yeah, I'm a nerd ).

Btw, congratulations nabero, I know I can't wait to graduate.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats Nabero!:hug::


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Antarctican, WDodd and (G)K :hug::

I'm waiting to see your scary, scary desk LP :greenpbl:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 5, 2007)

I should also say well done nabero - most remiss of me. Are you partying the evening away at all to celebrate?


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I should also say well done nabero - most remiss of me. Are you partying the evening away at all to celebrate?



thanks chris :hug::  i don't think i'll be partying the evening away tonight...i've got a lot of cleaning and packing to do (oh and a nap...a nap would be very nice).  But I will celebrate... I'm thinking I'll probably order a pizza, make myself a nice stiff drink, and watch Big Trouble in Little China.  

party on, garth.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 5, 2007)

Big Trouble in Little China... I remember that movie... 

by the way... Yaaaaaaay!!! you are done!!!!! Please don't grade the grammar of my posts because you are now a graduate English major...

*rethinking if I should post this with all the mistakes... aaaa... might as well*


----------



## nabero (Jun 5, 2007)

I won't grade your grammar if you post a picture of your desk...mwhaha


----------



## Puscas (Jun 5, 2007)

congrats nabero! 


and no, I don't have a desk (really, I don't)







pascal


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Jun 6, 2007)

wow everyones desks look way too clean... dont you guys do any work?...LOL

here is not just my desk... but the room where work, and some serious gaming goes on.. =)


----------



## WDodd (Jun 6, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> wow everyones desks look way too clean... dont you guys do any work?...LOL
> 
> here is not just my desk... but the room where work, and some serious gaming goes on.. =)



Cool set up! And I thought I had a lot of stuff...is that a server type set up directly in the middle?


----------



## wesd (Jun 6, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> hehe, we spoke earlier. like i said, denial is the first stage of recovery


No its a river in Egypt I swear!!
Wes


----------



## nabero (Jun 6, 2007)

wesd said:


> No its a river in Egypt I swear!!
> Wes



yeh....shorty is a little confused


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Jun 6, 2007)

WDodd said:


> Cool set up! And I thought I had a lot of stuff...is that a server type set up directly in the middle?


 
The center rack is a gaming server and also a photo server... the photoserver has a bit over 500gb onboard... the gaming server handles the inhouse game hosting so no ones computer has to be used while they play... the room is slightly different now but the network remains close to the same infrastructure... one computer is not mine... but one of the other gamers that leaves his set up here... the rack also has a 24 port gigabit switch and 8 port KVM for working on computers or allowing laptop users to game along with the 4 stations...


----------



## EBphotography (Jun 6, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> The center rack is a gaming server and also a photo server... the photoserver has a bit over 500gb onboard... the gaming server handles the inhouse game hosting so no ones computer has to be used while they play... the room is slightly different now but the network remains close to the same infrastructure... one computer is not mine... but one of the other gamers that leaves his set up here... the rack also has a 24 port gigabit switch and 8 port KVM for working on computers or allowing laptop users to game along with the 4 stations...



Nice...what games?


----------



## WDodd (Jun 6, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> The center rack is a gaming server and also a photo server... the photoserver has a bit over 500gb onboard... the gaming server handles the inhouse game hosting so no ones computer has to be used while they play... the room is slightly different now but the network remains close to the same infrastructure... one computer is not mine... but one of the other gamers that leaves his set up here... the rack also has a 24 port gigabit switch and 8 port KVM for working on computers or allowing laptop users to game along with the 4 stations...



Very nice. I was looking into going gigabit but I decided it was overkill for what I need to accomplish. I like the KVM idea never thought of anything like that before. 

I second, the what games question.


----------



## nabero (Jun 6, 2007)

Orgnoi1 said:


> wow everyones desks look way too clean... dont you guys do any work?...LOL
> 
> here is not just my desk... but the room where work, and some serious gaming goes on.. =)



man...that room looks like it would be an oven! 

 nerdgasm-level of impressed though :nerd:


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Jun 6, 2007)

we actually do the Delta Force series... as well as Motocross Madness 2 (old game but we have 20 gig in tracks, riders, and bikes)

MCM2 is usually the first choice... and we play series for prizes... during the holidays we usually get one of those HUGE Heineken bottles... but we have played for everything from that to who buys dinner and beer...LOL


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 6, 2007)

Yay congrats nabero! :cheers:


----------



## nabero (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Tangerini :cheers:


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 6, 2007)

A huge congratulations on graduating. I'm one final away from graduating highschool which is exciting in and of itself. 

Well, here's my desk. (the stuff on top of it, at least.) What work i do usually happens on my bed, which i was standing on to take this picture:


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Jun 7, 2007)

wow, I would post a pic of my desk...if only I could find it. It is buried somewhere beneath all these papers and such...someday.

How do you all keep your desk so neat and orderly? Or did you clean up for the picture? I have anything and everything on mine...


----------



## WDodd (Jun 8, 2007)

bytch_mynickname said:


> wow, I would post a pic of my desk...if only I could find it. It is buried somewhere beneath all these papers and such...someday.
> 
> How do you all keep your desk so neat and orderly? Or did you clean up for the picture? I have anything and everything on mine...



I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a total neat freak when it comes to my room or my desk. I probably windex my desk 1-2 times a week because its glass.


----------



## nabero (Jun 8, 2007)

pfft...i'm certainly not a neat freak...my current desk is just too small to hold much junk


----------



## M-O-S (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.glennwolsey.com/2007/05/23/top-10-multi-display-mac-setups/

^^^ that's what I'm talkin' bout


----------

